# Interesting... World Cup and no snapshots of rumored 7D2?



## Richard8971 (Jun 14, 2014)

I know the world is wrapped up in who is going to win the world cup, point and simple, but look, there has to be those present that are camera geeks looking out for new gear.

We have heard that the 7D2 is there taking photos, but where are the spy photos of that gear? At this point in the game I am very surprised that there hasn't been ANYTHING, no REAL specs, no "I caught you" photographs, nothing.

I'm really starting to think that Canon may just drop the XD line and concentrate on more video related cameras. The 70D is a decent replacement, just as the 6D was a decent replacement for the 5D2.

It will be interesting to see what happens in August. Will the 7D2 be announced? My guess? Maybe not... 

D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wouldn't read too much into this. There are many explanations. One could be that, simply put, nobody snapped any shots of any prototypes despite them being there after all. Or there are no prototypes there as maybe Canon didn't market the 7D2 to the pros who would be shooting this event.

If I were into betting, I would say some 7D replacement will be announced in August and shortly thereafter, a true 1Ds3 replacement. My opinion of course.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> I'm really starting to think that Canon may just drop the XD line and concentrate on more video related cameras.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens in August. Will the 7D2 be announced? My guess? Maybe not...
> 
> D



No way. Canon has manoeuvred it's lines to leave a gap for the 7DII - even if it's just a smarter, faster 70D with 'top end' ergonomics.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2014)

I shoot at quite a lot of major international sporting events, though I am not in Brazil for the world cup, and if Canon did offer me the use of a 7D Mark II at such an event I would probably say no, as I would need my 1D X. In fact two 1D Xs will always be preferable to any 7D Mark II (whatever it may be) combination for the sports I shoot.

This is not the same as when they test a lens. If they offer me whatever lens(es) I want - test or not - then I will (and do) gladly accept.

Having said, that I would gladly test a 7D Mark II (if such a thing exists) at events or games where I am not working (hence not important to me), such as at a local footie match on a Sunday. But definitely not something important like a major int. sporting event.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 17, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I shoot at quite a lot of major international sporting events, though I am not in Brazil for the world cup, and if Canon did offer me the use of a 7D Mark II at such an event I would probably say no, as I would need my 1D X. In fact two 1D Xs will always be preferable to any 7D Mark II (whatever it may be) combination for the sports I shoot.
> 
> This is not the same as when they test a lens. If they offer me whatever lens(es) I want - test or not - then I will (and do) gladly accept.
> 
> Having said, that I would gladly test a 7D Mark II (if such a thing exists) at events or games where I am not working (hence not important to me), such as at a local footie match on a Sunday. But definitely not something important like a major int. sporting event.



Well said. I don't shoot international sporting events as the highest I do are NCAA D1 tournaments/finals/championships. Having said that, I still wouldn't take a 7D2 there as I would, like you, always take my 1Dx's.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot at quite a lot of major international sporting events, though I am not in Brazil for the world cup, and if Canon did offer me the use of a 7D Mark II at such an event I would probably say no, as I would need my 1D X. In fact two 1D Xs will always be preferable to any 7D Mark II (whatever it may be) combination for the sports I shoot.
> ...


 
If its being used there, its probably by Canon employees, a pro shooting the event for his living is not going to use a prototype or pre-production 7D MK II.

That's the problem with rumors, many of them do not make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


Or if a pro is shooting the event for Canon, he is under contract to Canon.....


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 17, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I shoot at quite a lot of major international sporting events, though I am not in Brazil for the world cup, and if Canon did offer me the use of a 7D Mark II at such an event I would probably say no, as I would need my 1D X.



I've often wondered about that... I never understood why someone would trial a prototype camera at an important event. 

Saying that, I am scanning the photographers for lenses and cameras! Force of habit now!  Not seen anything too surprising...


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 17, 2014)

@ expatinasia: +1.

I would take my 1DMk4, or a 1DX (I don´t have) for a major event, no test of a - lets say- non professional body.....


----------



## Viggo (Jun 17, 2014)

I can easily see pro's at the World Cup using the 7d2, but as said above, it's not by pro's that are there to really
Get the money shots, it's people that work for let's say Getty, but not one of the guys that are there for money shots, but to see what they can push out of it at a very important decisive moment, and compare to what your buddy with the 1dx next to you gets. No reason why they can't test new lesser cameras at a big event. And why the World Cup? Because it's sports/action camera and you have a month of brutal shooting conditions with rain, and insane humidity and temp and you have the best shooters in the world to try them out. Makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## Khufu (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe they're just waiting 'til the final to send a Canon employee out there to capture some "look what the 7D2 captured at the World Cup Final!" Promo shots, because it's not worth wasting press pass opportunities on a 1.6x crop at this point?..


----------



## Synkka (Jun 17, 2014)

If it was going to be used, then look at low rank teams in the first pool matches. There certainly won't be any working pro's using it in the final.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 17, 2014)

Synkka said:


> If it was going to be used, then look at low rank teams in the first pool matches. There certainly won't be any working pro's using it in the final.



If it kicks ass there will be.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 17, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I can easily see pro's at the World Cup using the 7d2, but as said above, it's not by pro's that are there to really
> Get the money shots, it's people that work for let's say Getty, but not one of the guys that are there for money shots, but to see what they can push out of it at a very important decisive moment, and compare to what your buddy with the 1dx next to you gets. No reason why they can't test new lesser cameras at a big event. And why the World Cup? Because it's sports/action camera and you have a month of brutal shooting conditions with rain, and insane humidity and temp and you have the best shooters in the world to try them out. Makes perfect sense to me...



exactly

apparently someone else also spotted the bodies that looked like they might have some sort of integrated flash into the hump of a 1 series body that I did, neither of us has a solid enough frame to be 100% sure it's not just some bizarre choice of putting a reflective sticker there though

i'm tryin to find the frame caps I took of it, lost on one of my HD somewhere

the ones I saw were in the France game


----------



## Niki (Jun 17, 2014)

its early yet


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > If it was going to be used, then look at low rank teams in the first pool matches. There certainly won't be any working pro's using it in the final.
> ...



Except compared to the 1Dx, it won't kick ass.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not sure how anyone could miss one of these:


----------



## hemanthforcanonrumors (Jun 18, 2014)

That is precisely what I was trying to say.. Why is there not a single photo of anything taken with the 7d2.., I seriously doubt if any such camera is really getting tested in the first place.


----------



## Tiedtke (Jun 18, 2014)

I might have seen it actually. I saw a body the shape of a 7D (non-griped), but couldn't see a mode dial on top. It had black tape covering the Canon logo and the places where the potential "7D" and "Mark II" badges would be. It was paired with 200-400 f/4 IS. It was during the first game between Croatia and Brazil. :O 

I also saw someone using a T2i with a 300 f/2.8. XD


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Tiedtke said:


> I also saw someone using a T2i with a 300 f/2.8. XD


Backup body, perhaps?


----------



## Tugela (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Synkka said:
> ...



How do you know? For this application it might well.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 18, 2014)

Tugela said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



But why? Pro sports photographers aren't focal length limited generally so what do they have to gain by using a crop body? The only advantage I could think of would be a potentially higher frame rate as the mirror and shutter is much smaller but even then 12fps is crazy quick, even 10 is a lot


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 18, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Ummmm....because a more modern camera may have improved ability set and track focus than a 4 year old camera?

You are forgetting the 1D cameras were not designed yesterday, they are old cameras with even older technology. Stuff improves.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


One of the possible new features would be tracking of a face or object... having a camera that could track focus on a soccer ball in play would be a fantastic feature to have


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Yeah, an APS-C camera that sucks at low light. What a great camera for pro sports.


----------



## Tiedtke (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Tiedtke said:
> 
> 
> > I also saw someone using a T2i with a 300 f/2.8. XD
> ...



Probably. Looked hilarious though, haha.


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe because the working pros there don't give a rat's ass? They're shooting the freakin' World Cup!!!!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Pretty much everyone at all three each of the D1, D2, and D3 NCAA track meets had a 1Dx and 400 f/2.8L I or II IS combo, plus a 2nd 1Dx with a 70-200 f/2.8L II IS lens. This was really dramatic compared to last year, when there was an even mix of 1Dx and 1D4 cameras, and Nikon cameras and lenses. Majority this year was 1Dx and a supertele. This may be a classic case of where people figure out very quickly that DxOmark scores mean absolutely nothing, they are ignored, and people get the gear that works best, especially pros.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes said:
> ...


The world cup is brightly lit.....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



So we make a camera that's really great at shooting the World Cup? You missed the point. Pros shoot both indoor and outdoor sports and no one's going with an APS-C sensor considering no pro in the world is focal length limited. At least, none that I know.

My point isn't that the 7D2 isn't great at action, but it's not going to be good at low-light action and so it's probably not surprising at all that no one saw any pros at the World Cup using one. I'm not surprised, that's all.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


How do you know the 7D2 isn't great at action? Nobody has seen it yet....

There are a lot of sports where you can't get close to the action and you are focal length limited....


----------



## Tugela (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



What we are talking about however is pros at the world cup. Low light is not an issue, focal length is not an issue. The ability to get and keep focus is the single most critical in that scenario. If they are in a different scenario they might use a different camera that was more suitable.

Any pro that insists on using a particular piece of equipment outdoors for action photography simply because that is the piece of equipment they use in a studio should be looking for a new job IMO, because they are clearly incompetent.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > If it was going to be used, then look at low rank teams in the first pool matches. There certainly won't be any working pro's using it in the final.
> ...



If their Professional Assignment is to capture delightful images to be used by Canon to promote the 7D2 of the 22 men running up and down a field in colourful shirts, on Cup Final Day, I'm pretty sure they'll get in trouble for leaving their 7D2 at home


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

Tugela said:


> What we are talking about however is pros at the world cup. Low light is not an issue, focal length is not an issue. The ability to get and keep focus is the single most critical in that scenario. If they are in a different scenario they might use a different camera that was more suitable.
> 
> Any pro that insists on using a particular piece of equipment outdoors for action photography simply because that is the piece of equipment they use in a studio should be looking for a new job IMO, because they are clearly incompetent.



The pros will use what is best for sports action, and that is the 1D X. Offer me a 7D Mark II at an event like this and I will politely decline.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 19, 2014)

Surely if it's there it's because Canon has asked a selected pro or pros to _trial_ it. Presumably they would and could do that along side their other paid work, possibly as their third body?


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

Evidently, some of you guys are making assumptions about the purpose of the 7D2 being there... Considering Canon are going to have a frick-tonne of 7D2s to shift in a coupla' months time, don't you think there's a possibility that they're handing people the camera to take pictures WITH it? Or perhaps they want to TEST the camera under such conditions ooor have some project requiring higher res images that simple printed or web hosted media don't necessitate and can't be captured by the 1Dx, if this is a High MP Camera.
Testing cameras and generating promotional materials and a buzz for a new camera does not require the use of an old camera - maaaybe, just maybe, nobody's there to sell 7D2 captured shots via Getty


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2014)

Agency pros will use what they are paid to use by their employers. Canon have very close ties with Getty and AP, they will work in conjunction with both companies and the photographers will not have a choice of what they use as it isn't their gear, they use what they are given.

Stringers, freelances etc will normally have their own gear and I'd be surprised if Canon lent them anything for Beta testing for the Wold Cup.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

I have never heard of an agency insisting a photographer use a test body, ever. Especially an inferior model to what they most likely have.

Those photographers will generally tend to use the best they can get their hands on. The 1D X.

Like I said earlier, I cover a lot of int. sporting events and will be at another soon. Canon will be there I already know that, but I won't be touching anything other than a 1D X for my main pictures. If Canon wants me to test it I will, I will take it to a pub cricket match or a Sunday football game, but it won't be used to take my "work" pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I have never heard of an agency insisting a photographer use a test body, ever. Especially an inferior model to what they most likely have.
> 
> Those photographers will generally tend to use the best they can get their hands on. The 1D X.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I cover a lot of int. sporting events and will be at one soon. Canon will be there I already know that, but I won't be touching anything other than a 1D X.



If I am paid by Canon to take pictures with a 7D2, that is what I will do. If I am paid to use a GoPro or an iPhone, then that's what I will use.

The goal is not to take great pictures at the world cup, it is to take great pictures with a 7D2 at the world cup.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

I really don't think... er, sheesh.

A guy gets a job. He shoots pictures with the camera he's told to because that's what the job is. I don't think he's told to do another guys job, such as shooting press photography, because his job is to use the new camera and try and take pretty pictures with it for his boss who made the camera, not pictures for the press... it makes sense in my head. Am I saying it wrong?


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

Ha, snap, Don!... You beat me to it


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

Khufu said:


> I really don't think... er, sheesh.
> 
> A guy gets a job. He shoots pictures with the camera he's told to because that's what the job is. I don't think he's told to do another guys job, such as shooting press photography, because his job is to use the new camera and try and take pretty pictures with it for his boss who made the camera, not pictures for the press... it makes sense in my head. Am I saying it wrong?


+1


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> If I am paid by Canon to take pictures with a 7D2, that is what I will do. If I am paid to use a GoPro or an iPhone, then that's what I will use.
> 
> The goal is not to take great pictures at the world cup, it is to take great pictures with a 7D2 at the world cup.



Of course. How many of those people do you think there are? Very, very few. Getting accreditation for these things is very tough, I know I have to go through the process a lot, but I have never, ever, met someone "working" for Canon. The next event I am at Canon will be there, they have already been informed I will be there (along with hundreds presumably of other CPS/media members) but I am not paid by them, nor will I use something that does not meet my needs.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

They're a fairly large company, these Canon folk, I bet they have at least 5 or 6 employees, whether we've met them or not. One of them might even try out the cameras before they market them around the world...

I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve anymore, expat, but we can tell you Canon have no employees and the first person to pick up a 7D2 from Walmart is the first person ever to shoot one, if it makes you feel better?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

Not trying to achieve anything on CR, Khufu. Of course Canon tests their cameras, that does not mean pros test them at events like the World Cup.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I have never heard of an agency insisting a photographer use a test body, ever. Especially an inferior model to what they most likely have.
> 
> Those photographers will generally tend to use the best they can get their hands on. The 1D X.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I cover a lot of int. sporting events and will be at another soon. Canon will be there I already know that, but I won't be touching anything other than a 1D X for my main pictures. If Canon wants me to test it I will, I will take it to a pub cricket match or a Sunday football game, but it won't be used to take my "work" pictures.



Every Getty and AP photographer is _issued_ their gear, they use what they are issued, if Canon and Getty did a deal then Getty photographers will be issued 7D MkII's, not exclusively, but they will be using them. Canon don't give a damn about freelances and stringers like you (and I used to be), if they are not dealing with a big agency then the Explorers of Light and a very few notable up and comers will be lent them with very strict instructions and NDA's.

To be sure, Getty and/or AP might only take 10 test bodies and use 200 bodies or more, but the decisions are made way above the photographers heads.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Getting accreditation for these things is very tough, I know I have to go through the process a lot, but I have never, ever, met someone "working" for Canon.


That's funny... I have 

and when you have a $100,000,000 advertising budget and have set up technical services to support a couple of hundred "pros" working the event, I am sure that you have no problems getting a few of your people into the mix.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Every Getty and AP photographer is _issued_ their gear, they use what they are issued, if Canon and Getty did a deal then Getty photographers will be issued 7D MkII's, not exclusively, but they will be using them. Canon don't give a damn about freelances and stringers like you (and I used to be), if they are not dealing with a big agency then the Explorers of Light and a very few notable up and comers will be lent them with very strict instructions and NDA's.
> 
> To be sure, Getty and/or AP might only take 10 test bodies and use 200 bodies or more, but the decisions are made way above the photographers heads.



I am not a freelancer, and am not sure what a stringer is, but I doubt I am one of them too.

The guys I know that work for the agencies choose the gear they use. In fact most have their own stuff too.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Getting accreditation for these things is very tough, I know I have to go through the process a lot, but I have never, ever, met someone "working" for Canon.
> ...



Good. Not sure why it is funny though. If you are a sponsor with a $100,000,000 I am pretty sure you could get whatever you asked for.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Not trying to achieve anything on CR, Khufu. Of course Canon tests their cameras, that does not mean pros test them at events like the World Cup.



Yes they do, they test them at the Olympics, The Open, Wimbledon and a myriad of other A level sporting events.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Every Getty and AP photographer is _issued_ their gear, they use what they are issued, if Canon and Getty did a deal then Getty photographers will be issued 7D MkII's, not exclusively, but they will be using them. Canon don't give a damn about freelances and stringers like you (and I used to be), if they are not dealing with a big agency then the Explorers of Light and a very few notable up and comers will be lent them with very strict instructions and NDA's.
> ...



Wow, that is enough for me......................


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


It's funny because he was from Canon, it was cameras, but not consumer cameras....


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 19, 2014)

I seem to recall the 200-400 f/1.4 + 1.4ext was "tested' at the London Olympics - presumably not because the photographers who prefer faster lenses necessarily chose to but because that's what their employers/sponsors gave them to shoot with. I know at least one (Jeff Cable) who used it because he was asked to although he prefers shooting at f/2.8. It's not outrageous to suggest the same could happen with the 7Dii, not as a primary body perhaps but as an extra body.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It's funny because he was from Canon, it was cameras, but not consumer cameras....



Sorry, I do not understand.

Anyway, I like CR - and I also appreciate the input and contributions of you (Don Haines) as well as you(privatebydesign) to the forum and community. I have learned a lot from the both of you, and I do not want to degrade my experience here, so I will not post any more in this thread. Thanks.

dslrdummy - Testing a lens, especially one as amazing as the 200-400 1.4x is not the same as testing a body.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny because he was from Canon, it was cameras, but not consumer cameras....
> ...


And I appreciate your postings and have learned a lot from you too. I like the fact that we can have a difference of opinion and remain civil to each other... something that seems to be getting rare online.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I agree too, motion carried


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2014)

I totally agree that the 7D2 will be a great action photography camera. I wonder how the ISO performance will be vs. the 1D4.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 19, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> I totally agree that the 7D2 will be a great action photography camera. I wonder how the ISO performance will be vs. the 1D4.



This is what I am wondering too. I keep waiting for the 7d2 as a possible replacement for my 1d3 but I'm still looking at the 1d4 as well.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 19, 2014)

dslrdummy said:


> I seem to recall the 200-400 f/1.4 + 1.4ext was "tested' at the London Olympics - presumably not because the photographers who prefer faster lenses necessarily chose to but because that's what their employers/sponsors gave them to shoot with. I know at least one (Jeff Cable) who used it because he was asked to although he prefers shooting at f/2.8. It's not outrageous to suggest the same could happen with the 7Dii, not as a primary body perhaps but as an extra body.



Testing a lens like this is not the same as testing a new body. The 200-400 offered canon shooters something completely new that didn't exist before this and in ways were a step up from what they already had with their superteles. What would the 7DII offer that is not available with a 1DX?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > If I am paid by Canon to take pictures with a 7D2, that is what I will do. If I am paid to use a GoPro or an iPhone, then that's what I will use.
> ...



Oh come on, if Canon want someone shooting something at the World Cup they will NO problem whatsoever getting that person accreditation. There is one heck of a difference between Canon going for accreditations for people than you or whatever little media you work for trying to get accredited.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 20, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Did anyone notice the amount of rain covers over certain lens / camera combos with last night's Uruguary vs England game? I bet that's where all the 7DII's are hiding. A rain cover is hardly needed in Sao Paulo this time of year!


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

May be New 7D MK II and new 100-400 mm L IS in these photos.
Yes, Please take a look and let me know. Have a great weekend, Sir./ Madam
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21438.msg407209


----------

